# Stupid question.... dwarf gourami and female betta?



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

So, I have a female betta indoors in a 10g with a heater and warm water, and I have an 45g outdoor pond with fish, and a single gourami. He likes it there, but it's going to be a tad bit too cold for them, can the female betta and the gourami be okay together all winter long?

This is her tank
http://i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/limeslide/008-37-1.jpg


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

It is not recommend for someone mix two Labyrinth gill fish together. Both are highly aggressive species.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I see no problems with it, i have kept my honey gourami with my female betta together in a 20 gallon tall for over a year now with no issues what so ever. I have kept other females with other kinds of gouramis as well and it has always worked. Just watch them to make sure there is no nipping as every fish is different (especially bettas!)


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I would say give it a try. IMO It will depend on the personality of the female betta. Its better then leaving the poor gourami out in the cold. Can you add stuff to the tank so that if they want to break line of sight with eachother they can do that?


----------



## Rhaethe (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind and size gourami is it?

That is kinda important to know. Also, what did you do the winter previous, or is this a new pond or new gourami?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

You can always divide the tank with a tank divider. I had to do that with my two honey gouramis. For tiny fish, they were vicious to each other.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

This combo can start off fine then they turn on each other. I don't know why people think female Bettas are peaful. Some are so are some males. I have had some female bettas that were nasty. It does depend on the fish. 

I personally would not do it. Time to get another tank


----------

